# Forum > MMO > Runescape >  The reason why I love RS07 version than other two versions.

## eva1988

I like 07scape because there's nothing that we dont know about runescape 2007 gold. Everything is straightforward. There is no bs GE prices where an item shows as 100m and is 10m. Its up to the player to know the prices and is responsible. Plus, there are less lurers in 07 because everyone in 07 is a member and pretty much knows whats up. Although i can't say anything about rs3 and runescape gold, Im sure it will be fun also, but for the time being i think that rs07 is much better than eoc.

----------


## wonrsgold

yea, i think so

----------

